# Watched Chemicals



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

here is a list of chemicals that the U.S. Govt keeps up with. If your's is on here, They're probably watching you too. I'm not a "big brother is going to get you" kinda person (frankly I wouldn't think twice about ordering what I need just because it's on the list), but it's good to know I guess. 

WATCHED CHEMICALS LIST
Acetaldehyde, Acetamide, Acetaminophen, N-Acetyl Anthranillic Acid, Alumina (activated), Aluminum Chloride, Aluminum Oxide, Aluminum Powder, Ammonium Formate, Ammonium Nitrate, Aniline, pAnisaldehyde, Arsenic Metal, Arsenic Pentoxide, Arsenic Trichloride, Arsenic Trioxide, Benzene, Benzocaine, Biotin, Boron Trifluoride, Bromine, Bromobenzene, Brucine Sulphate, Butylamine gammaButyrolactone, Caffeine, Calcium Metal, Calcium Carbide, Calcium Hydride, Carbon Disulfide, Carbon Tetrachloride, Chloroacetone, Chloroform, 2-Chloropyridine, Chromium Picolinate, Citral, Cyclohexanone, Dichloroacetic Acid, Diethyl Malonate, Diethylamine, Digitonin, Digitoxin, Dihydroxyacetone, Dimethyl Sulfate, Dimethyl Sulfoxide, Dinitrochlorobenzene, Diphenylacetonitrile, Epinephrine, Epinephrine Bitartate, Estradiol, Estriol, Estrone, Ethinyl Estradiol, Ethylacetoacetate, Ethyl Alcohol (190-200 proof), Ethyl Magnesium Bromide, Ethylenediamine, Folic Acid, Formamide, Formic Acid, Freon, Gallic Acid, Glycolic Acid, Guaifenesin, Hexachlorophene, Hexyl Resorcinol, Hydrazine, Hydrazine Dihydrochloride, Hydrazine Hydrate, Hydrazine Sulfate, Hydrobromic Acid, *Hydrochloric Acid (ups, nf, fcc grades*), Hydrocortisone, Hydrofluoric Acid, *Hydrogen Peroxide 30% & 50%,* Hyoscyamine, Ibuprofen, Indole, Inositol, Iron Filings, Ketoglutaric Acid, Lactose, Lead Acetate, Lidocaine, Lithium Metal, 3,5-Diiodosalithium, Lithium Acetate, Lithium Aluminum Hydride, Lithium Bromide, Lithium Carbonate, Lithium Chloride, Lithium Chromate, Lithium Citrate, Lithium Cobalt, Lithium Dodecyl Sulfate, Lithium Fluoride, Lithium Hydroxide, Lithium Lactate, Lithium Metaborate, Lithium Nitrate, Lithium Oxalate, Lithium Perchlorate, Lithium Sulfate, Lithium Tetraborate, Lycopodium, Magnesium Metal, Magnesium Turnings, Mannitol, Megestrol Acetate, Mercuric Acetate, Mercuric Bromide, Mercuric Chloride, Mercuric Cyanide, Mercuric Iodide, Mercuric Nitrate, Mercuric Oxide, Mercuric Oxycyanide, Mercuric Sulfate, Mercuric Sulfide, Mercuric Thiocyanate, Mercurous Chloride, Mercurous Nitrate, Mercurous Sulfate, Mercury Bichloride, Methylformamide, Methylprednisolone, Methylpropylarrune, Methylsulfoxide, Methyltestosterone, Miconazole Nitrate, Naproxen Sodium, Niacin, Niacinamide Ascorbate, Nicotinamide, Nifedipme, Nitrofuranation, Nitromethane, Nystatin, Oxalyl Chloride, Palladium Black, Palladium Metal (powder), Palladium on Alumina, Palladium on Charcoal, Papaverine HCl, Peracetic Acid, Perchloric Acid, Petroleum Ether, Phenacetin, Phenol, Phenyl Magnesium Bromide, Phenyl Magnesium Chloride, Phenylalanine, Phenyl Mercuric Acetate, Phenyl Mercuric Borate, Phenyl Mercuric Chloride, Phenyl Mercuric Nitrate, Phenyl Mercuric Salicylate, Phosphorus Oxychloride, Phosphorus Pentachloride, Physostigmine, Phytonadione, Picric Acid, Pilocarpine, Potassium Chlorate, Potassium Cyanide, *Potassium Nitrate*, Potassium Perchlorate, Potassium Permanganate, Proxamine Hydrochloride, Prednisolone, Prednisone, Pregnenolone, Prilocaine, Procaine, Progesterone, Promethazine Hydrochloride, Propenylbenzene, Propionic Anhydride, Propranolol, Pyridine, Pyridoxal, Pyridoxine, Quinine, Raney Nickle, Reserpine, Riboflavin, Salicylic Acid, Scopolamine, Selenous Acid, Sodium Acetate, Sodium Azide, Sodium Borohydride, Sodium Chlorate, Sodium Chlorite, Sodium Cyanide, Sodium Fluoride, Sodium Iodide, Sodium Metal, *Sodium Nitrate*, Sodium Nitrite, Sodium Perchlorate, Sodium Peroxide, Sodium Sulfate, Sodium Sulfathiazole, Strychnine, Styrene, Sulfanilamide, Sulfathiazole, Sulfur Trioxide, Theophylline, Thionyl Chloride, TitaniumTetrachloride, p-Toluenesulfonic Acid, o-Toluidine, Trichloroacetic Acid, Trichlorotrifluoroethane, Trifluoroacetic Anhydride, 3,4,5-Trimethoxy Compounds (Any!), Tryptophan, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin E, Vitamin E Acetate.


----------



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

I also found this. A list of chemicals that are illegal to own or buy in any quantity without a DEA or State Permit

List I Chemicals 

Anthranilic Acid 
N-Methylpseudoephedrine 
Benzaldehyde 
Nitroethane 
Benzyl Cyanide 
Norpseudoephedrine 
Ephedrine 
Phenylacetic Acid 
Ergonovine 
Phenylpropanolamine 
Ergotamine 
Piperidine 
Ethylamine 
Piperonal 
Hydriodic Acid (57%) 
Propionic Anhydride 
Isosafrole 
Pseudoephedrine 
Methylamine 
Safrole 
N-Acetylanthranilic Acid 
MD-P2P 
N-Methylephedrine 
gamma-Butyrolactone 
Phosphorous (red, white and yellow) 
Hypophosphorous Acid 

These are illegal to own or buy in quanties larger than the specified amount without a permit. 

List II Chemicals Threshold by Volume and by Weight

Acetic Anhydride 250 gallons 1023 kg 
Acetone 50 gallons 150 kg 
Benzyl Chloride N/A 1 kg 
Ethyl Ether 50 gallons 135.8 kg 
Methyl Ethyl Ketone 50 gallons 145 kg 
Potassium Permanganate N/A 55 kg 
Toluene 50 gallons 159 kg 
Iodine N/A 400g 
Anhydrous Hydrogen Chloride N/A N/A


----------



## Lou (Oct 5, 2008)

Very little of this (in the big list) applies to our refining processes except perhaps the HCl, hydrogen peroxide, and iodine and the more innocuous salts sodium nitrate, nitrite, hydrazine, borohydride and a few others. Mostly they're related to explosives, but there are some that relate to drugs and also chemical weapons. Almost all of these are quantity dependent, but some have no threshold.


The list 1 chemicals are those specified by the DEA as being of such limited use that having them means you're to use them for something bad, since most of them are direct precursors (1 or maybe 2 steps) to highly controlled substances, this makes sense. Also, your list is woefully incomplete and half of it relates to methamphetamine and its analogues. I also see precursors to GHB, LSD, PCP. Anthranilic acid should really be taken off the list, it was a problem in the 80s, no longer. Still, NONE of us here have ANY reason to want/need anything on list one, nor much of anything on list two.


----------



## viacin (Oct 5, 2008)

ya, I bolded the most common ones that the people on the forum use. Most are drug related, and some are explosives. I really don't think anyone will say anything to you unless you buy several large quanties of certian chemicals at the same time. Some people like to know when they are being watched, I for one don't care. This is the biggest compiled list I could find on the subject. I'de be happy for you to add to it Lou.


----------



## butcher (Oct 5, 2008)

Why worry about what the goverment watch's? This is still America and we arent terrorist,or illegally drug makin chemist's, and I dont pullute with my chemicals,my only concern is when price goes up or availability gets almost imposible.dont panic, life goes on.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Oct 5, 2008)

Is that first "watch list" from a reliable source? I doubt it.


----------



## viacin (Oct 7, 2008)

I got the list from a website that was linked in a post on this forum. I was just randomly searching and happened to find it. The topic had nothing to do with chemicals, and the link was somewhat buried on page 2 of a obscure post that had gone off topic. I believe it was something about gold coins? Everyone seemed to like it, so I figured I would post the actual list here so everyone could see it and easily read it if need be.



rag and bone said:


> Is that first "watch list" from a reliable source? I doubt it.



I have not checked out the chemicals on the list myself, but it was generally agreed upon in the other posting that this was a good list to have on hand. if I manage to find the post again (which I cannot, maybe someone else will stumble upon it.), I will post the url to the website and the forum page.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 7, 2008)

If you make your own, there is only 1 person watching. Recycle your chemicals, it is not so hard to do.

I am doing it, I treat silver electrical contacts and parts with homemade nitric, cement with copper, treat the copper nitrate with sulfuric acid - distilling off nitric - leaving copper sulfate - run through copper electrowinning cell get copper back and sulfuric.(I do not actually have enough copper sulfate to verify that I can do the last part yet)


----------



## solar seeker (Aug 1, 2010)

james122964 said:


> If you make your own, there is only 1 person watching. Recycle your chemicals, it is not so hard to do.
> 
> I am doing it, I treat silver electrical contacts and parts with homemade nitric, cement with copper, treat the copper nitrate with sulfuric acid - distilling off nitric - leaving copper sulfate - run through copper electrowinning cell get copper back and sulfuric.(I do not actually have enough copper sulfate to verify that I can do the last part yet)



The only thing difficult about the last part is you need platinum electrodes to avoid having the contacts dissolve into the solution though I would crystallize the copper sulfate because it makes such beautiful blue crystals which I would consider more valuable than the small amount of copper that could be reclaimed.


----------

